# accident damage how long ?



## Takeshi (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone decided to run into the back of my van while I was stopped quite a bit of damage 
Davan caravans say to order the parts is 4-8 weeks once the parts arrive they will look for a space in the workshop (maybe 2 weeks) so I might get my van back sometime in july. 
Is this normal ? 
can I hear your experiences


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Have you ever heard the phrase " everything stops for tea".


Off the shelf parts now a thing of the past.

Coachbuilders are a dieing trade.

try another company.

dave p


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Takeshi said:


> Someone decided to run into the back of my van while I was stopped quite a bit of damage
> Davan caravans say to order the parts is 4-8 weeks once the parts arrive they will look for a space in the workshop (maybe 2 weeks) so I might get my van back sometime in july.
> Is this normal ?
> can I hear your experiences


HI,

Repairers are at the mercy of parts suppliers and one of the problems in the leisure industry is the supply of specialist body parts as these are of a low volume manufacture and normally on out of production vans are a one off repeat production.

Most body shops are full for some reason, so it does not sound out of place your delay.

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Autotrail smashed in March - Van back from repairers NOVEMBER !!!
Waiting on a side panel... Hopefully yours will be quicker..

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Best of luck with the repair, I'm afraid it's unlikely to be sorted quickly.

Whatever you do, if your van is useable, don't let the repairers have it until they guarantee that ALL parts are in stock.


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Takeshi said:


> Someone decided to run into the back of my van while I was stopped quite a bit of damage
> Davan caravans say to order the parts is 4-8 weeks once the parts arrive they will look for a space in the workshop (maybe 2 weeks) so I might get my van back sometime in july.
> Is this normal ?
> can I hear your experiences


You're probably stuck the spares delivery times but why not try Highbridge for the repair?


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi takeshi,
I am suggesting you email pictures of the damage to Peter Ayles at www.motorhome.co.uk based in Luton.
Although a long way from you he does cover long distances and collects the van and returns it.
My van is with him at present (due to malicious damage) and he did call to see it before he gave the estimate only because it is metallic and this type requires more area to be resprayed.
I have not seen the finished van yet but I am insured with Safeguard and their claim engineer when he called stated that they where very efficient.
His website gives the details of how to send in the photos etc. and its worth a try.


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi, 

Im in france, need parts for HYMER 544. Hymer france (i think it was eriba) filed for bankrupcy in March so huge turmoil with logistics to france for parts. 

in fifth week now just waiting for a cost for the parts so i can get the repairer to make a quote for the insurer.........

rather frustrating to say the least. 

Once good side to it though.... have bought a house in france while waiting for the van. 

Big enough for campsite too, river frontage, chateau town very nice..... just waiting for planning permission. 

hope you get it sorted. 

james.


----------

